# Pattegrisen wo kaufen?



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo Mefojäger,#h

möchte gerne eure Erfahrungen nutzen.
Ich brauche eine Bezugsadresse,wo man gut gebundene
Pattegrisen bekommt.Möchte nicht vor Ort im Urlaub noch
auf die Suche gehen.
Würde mich über Tipps freuen.So 4-5 Stück habe ich bereits 
auf der Messe von der Insel-Crew erstanden.


----------



## Dr. Komix (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*

Andre bindet dir welche...


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Andre bindet dir welche...



xfishbonex = Andre = Gute Adresse

Ansonsten Hörning am HH-Hauptbahnhof oder Ebay

Oder K+HD (Emilienstraße)


----------



## Fredfreddy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*

Ich habe gehört Hörning macht dicht??!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*

Huhu Jürgen... 

4-5 Pattegrisen? Wieviel Monate willst Du bleiben? 
Aber ich würd auch noch was anderes mitnehmen... :g


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*



Fredfreddy schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört Hörning macht dicht??!!



oha  |bigeyes


----------



## SundRäuber (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*

START""""Offtopic"""""Andre  bindet   aber  nur  welche  in  KanninchenmumuROSA ....andersfarbige kriegt er  gar nicht auf den Bindestock.""""Offtopic"""""ENDE

  ;-) LG   vom Sundräuber


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Huhu Jürgen...
> 
> 4-5 Pattegrisen? Wieviel Monate willst Du bleiben?
> Aber ich würd auch noch was anderes mitnehmen... :g


 


Paddy,#h

melde mich per PN bei Dir.:m
Wird aber gegen Wochenende werden,danke.


----------



## Christian1 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*

Die sehen richtig fängig aus.|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*



Christian1 schrieb:


> Die sehen richtig fängig aus.|wavey:


 


Christian,welche? :m


----------



## Eristo (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*



Christian1 schrieb:


> Die sehen richtig fängig aus.|wavey:



Zuerst verführt der Köder einen Angler,  :l - 
danach vielleicht (oder zumindest hoffentlich) einen Fisch?  |kopfkrat

Ciao
Erich
----------------------------------------------------

Ich wünsche jedem, der mich kennt, zehnmal
soviel, wie er mir gönnt...


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*



Eristo schrieb:


> Zuerst verführt der Köder einen Angler, :l -
> danach vielleicht (oder zumindest hoffentlich) einen Fisch? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ciao
> ...


 



Erich,#h

du hast das Problem auf den Punkt gebracht.#6#6#6


----------



## rappalamefo (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*

Bei Sennholz in Flensburg gibt es eigentlich auch immer welche#:

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*

Vielen Dank an euch.:m
Habe jetzt die "Qual der Wahl".#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*



Eristo schrieb:


> Zuerst verführt der Köder einen Angler,  :l -
> danach vielleicht (oder zumindest hoffentlich) einen Fisch?


Ja nu - die Fliegen die beschissen aussehen, aber fangen wie Sau zeigt ja keiner. |supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*



Christian1 schrieb:


> Die sehen richtig fängig aus.|wavey:


 die auch 


	

		
			
		

		
	
:g


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*

Mehr braucht man nicht :g


#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pattegrisen wo kaufen?*

@ all,#h

auf Grund familiärer Turbulenzen hat sich die Tour für dieses
Jahr erledigt.
Meinen Dank an alle,die sich hier eingebracht haben.:m


----------

